# White substance in urine



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Last summer, Clémentine started having on occasion a white substance in her urine. It is somewhat thick and forms a little blob on top of the liner where she pees, it`s not mixed in the urine and the urine is of a normal color and quantity. I was able to get a sample to the vet and she had it analysed but it didn`t help her determine what it was. She also took an ex-ray and didn`t see anything abnormal except a slightly swollen uterus. She gave me Enrofloxacin for Clémentine and it seemed to work, the white stuff disapeared but it came back in the fall. The Enroflaxin didn`t work much this time and she was still having the white substance in her urine from time to time (maybe once every couple of weeks) but since everything else was fine, my vet suggested that we wait and see and said we should maybe consider taking her uterus out at some point.

In the last couple of weeks the white substance happened every couple of days and this morning I found 4 of those white spots on her liner so I want to go to the vet again. Other than that and the fact that she`s a little too chubby (and I`m working on that), everything else is still fine. Has this happened to anyone before? What could it be? I don`t want Clémentine`s uterus to be taken out if it`s not necessary but I will do it if she needs it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd have her spayed. Usually the white substance is vaginal secretions but it is really rare to see it. If she has a slightly swollen uterus, something is going on and better to get it out before it becomes cancerous.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, Nancy. I think it's pretty much my vet's opinion, too. I'm just a little worried about having her spayed, it seems like a big operation to me. Do hedgies usually recuperate well from it?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If your vet has laser, go with it. Usually it costs a wee bit more but the recovery time is far quicker. There is also less blood loss and faster surgery time than with conventional surgery.

I've had numerous spayed including a gal who was extremely sick and weak at the time and they all came through it just fine. 

I'm sure she will be just fine.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Good to know about the laser, I'll make sure to ask if they have it. And thanks for the reassurance, I'm so grateful for this place and for people like you sharing their knowledge and experience. Thank you so much!


----------

